# GP in Heat Uniform



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Media day Photos, including some pics of the new guys..*

I thought you guys might want to see this if you havnt already, its GP in a Heat uniform.. And the others..
























EARL BARRON







































JASON KAPONO







Gerald Fitch







Darius Rice







Kevin Braswell























Matt Walsh


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

wow he's wearing 20, there's a shock.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lol, Kap just doesnt look like a basketball player in our uni


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There are more here
http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...|0|0|0|0|2|miami+heat|-8193|0|0|0|0&p=2&tag=1


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

He's one bad motha....
Shut yo mouth!
I'm only talkin bout Simien!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The white uni's are weak!

They shoulda gone with the black or red!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Iron Man said:


> The white uni's are weak!
> 
> They shoulda gone with the black or red!


Signed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jason Kapono must try to look weird in all of his pics.


----------

